# Your Advice: New DirecTV Install and Best Buy Gift Card Offer



## mavs-fan (Aug 31, 2011)

Later this month when our TV's arrive we plan on signing up for DirecTV. We're planning on getting the HR34 for $99 and an additional HD DVR for $99 for the bedroom. We'll be getting the Choice Xtra package (before it changes to Choice Xtra Classic on 2/9).

1. We are in a new home built in 2009 and have never had TV installed. (We do have cable Internet in an office though). Each room has one existing unused coax already in the walls. We'll likely get the whole home DVR service. (I plan on having an Ethernet line run from the office router to both the living room and our bedroom before the DirecTV install. So there will be a wired ethernet that will be available for hook-up to the HR34 and HRxx DVR. Will this one unused in-wall coax suffice for an HR34/HRxx setup? Will the installer need to add any additional cabling inside of the house?

2. I've seen here that many folks recommend against signing up for the Wal-Mart, Costco, Best Buy in-store offers for additional perks. However I saw on-line on Best Buy's site that you can get a $150 gift card with a $399 purchase and DirecTV sign-up at...

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/TV-Video/Cable-Satellite-TV/abcat0105000.c?id=abcat0105000

If you click on the DirecTV link on the above page, it appears that the 24 month prices are the same on the Best Buy branded DirecTV page verses the standard DirecTV page. Do you guys concur that the prices are identical? Is there any reason not to do this if I'll be spending $400 at Best Buy anyway?

Thanks in advance for your help and assistance.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

As long as those coax runs to the rooms are homeruns you will be fine. A homerun cable is all the cables start at one point in the house and are not split as they go out to each room. Most likely considering how new your house is, you are probably fine.

With the Whole Home install, the DirecTV installer will not need an Ethernet connection near the receivers. Another small box will be installed that will connect back to your router. This box (Wireless Cinema Connection Kit) can be hooked to a coax that is near your router and then connected via Ethernet to the router. If you don't have a coax near the router that is not a problem. The WCCK can be connected in-line with the coax to any of your receivers and then connect back to the router wirelessly. The receivers themselves connect to each other via the coax for Whole Home.

- Merg


----------



## bixler (Oct 14, 2008)

mavs-fan said:


> Later this month when our TV's arrive we plan on signing up for DirecTV. We're planning on getting the HR34 for $99 and an additional HD DVR for $99 for the bedroom. We'll be getting the Choice Xtra package (before it changes to Choice Xtra Classic on 2/9).
> 
> 1. We are in a new home built in 2009 and have never had TV installed. (We do have cable Internet in an office though). Each room has one existing unused coax already in the walls. We'll likely get the whole home DVR service. (I plan on having an Ethernet line run from the office router to both the living room and our bedroom before the DirecTV install. So there will be a wired ethernet that will be available for hook-up to the HR34 and HRxx DVR. Will this one unused in-wall coax suffice for an HR34/HRxx setup? Will the installer need to add any additional cabling inside of the house?
> 
> ...


Yes, the prices are the same with the Best Buy offer. If you are going to purchase a TV from them for at least $400 there is no reason not to take advantage of their signup offer.


----------



## mavs-fan (Aug 31, 2011)

The Merg said:


> As long as those coax runs to the rooms are homeruns you will be fine. A homerun cable is all the cables start at one point in the house and are not split as they go out to each room. Most likely considering how new your house is, you are probably fine.


Good. I'll assume we're good to go then. Hopefully there are no surprises here come install day.



The Merg said:


> Another small box will be installed that will connect back to your router. This box (Wireless Cinema Connection Kit) can be hooked to a coax that is near your router and then connected via Ethernet to the router. If you don't have a coax near the router that is not a problem. The WCCK can be connected in-line with the coax to any of your receivers and then connect back to the router wirelessly.


If the WCCK is connected in-line and then connected back to the router wirelessly programming wise what exactly will take a performance hit verses having the WCCK connected directly to the router. I prefer to go wireless in this part of the set up, but I'm curious what will be affected in the process.


----------



## mavs-fan (Aug 31, 2011)

bixler said:


> Yes, the prices are the same with the Best Buy offer. If you are going to purchase a TV from them for at least $400 there is no reason not to take advantage of their signup offer.


I won't be getting a TV there. But I think I can spend $399+ on any purchase and qualify for the $150 gift card if I'm understanding everything right.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

If you're only going to have two TVs hooked up, you might want to only get the HR34 and an HD receiver vice another DVR and save yourself $99.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

mavs-fan said:


> Good. I'll assume we're good to go then. Hopefully there are no surprises here come install day.
> 
> If the WCCK is connected in-line and then connected back to the router wirelessly programming wise what exactly will take a performance hit verses having the WCCK connected directly to the router. I prefer to go wireless in this part of the set up, but I'm curious what will be affected in the process.


If you have a Wireless-N setup, you shouldn't see any kind of performance hit. You should also be fine with a Wireless-G connection as you are not streaming content from one receiver to another. The WCCK is used to get IP addresses from the router for your receivers, used to allow downloading of VOD content, and allow the ability to order PPV via the Internet from your remote.

- Merg


----------



## Greg.E (Jan 16, 2012)

Did you know if you have AAA then you can sign up thru them and get $200 discount?

Can't post a URL since I am a newby but it's eastcentral.aaa.com/discounts/retail/partner/directv/index.jsp


----------



## mavs-fan (Aug 31, 2011)

We're getting ready to pull the trigger and order DirecTV...

The Best Buy gift card offer is still available. Has anyone had experience positive or negative with getting a Best Buy gift card after signing up for DirecTV? What happened? I may order from... www.bestbuy.directv.com.

I was also considering going with MyPoints, eBates or something similar (any ideas) just to maximize the cash back/gift card opportunity. (It appears MyPoints doesn't have an offer right now though for DirecTV.)

Also... After I sign-up for the install, what is the proper procedure to ensure we receive all of the discounted "rebates" or credits promised on DirecTV.com for months 1-12 and 13-24? We're just trying to have all of our bases covered before we make the jump.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

Who does the installation in your area when you sign up through BestBuy's sales company? Do they have their own installation people? Do they use a local (or not so local) retailer?


----------



## mavs-fan (Aug 31, 2011)

ndole said:


> Who does the installation in your area when you sign up through BestBuy's sales company? Do they have their own installation people? Do they use a local (or not so local) retailer?


It appears to go through DirecTV installers since it's just on a "branded" portion of the DirecTV site. I don't think it's like when you sign up for a local dealer to do the install.


----------



## mavs-fan (Aug 31, 2011)

RACJ2 said:


> Here is one other offer to consider. If you are a AAA member, you can get an additional $10/mo discount for 20 months or $200 savings. See info below or use this [link] to the AAA website to view it.


Thanks for the suggestion but we have little need for AAA at this time (other than the DirecTV discount of course).

Maybe some other folks will have some ideas.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

mavs-fan said:


> Thanks for the suggestion but we have little need for AAA at this time (other than the DirecTV discount of course).
> 
> Maybe some other folks will have some ideas.


I deleted my post, since I just noticed it was already posted. If you already had AAA, its a good deal. Another offer is a Costco card of $120, if you sign up for DIRECTV through them. Of course that is only good, if you are a member.


----------



## drpjr (Nov 23, 2007)

Are the gift cards available when using the "friends" sign-up discount?


----------



## mavs-fan (Aug 31, 2011)

drpjr said:


> Are the gift cards available when using the "friends" sign-up discount?


I believe so. You can probably call after you go through the sign-up process and request the referral discount as well.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

mavs-fan said:


> I believe so. You can probably call after you go through the sign-up process and request the referral discount as well.


Actually, if you don't ask for the referral on the initial call, you have to cancel your whole order and reorder with the referral. I was able to do both the AAA promo and a referral a couple years back, but don't know if they still allow it.


> REFERRAL OFFER
> Limit 10 referrals per 12 consecutive month period. Offer ends 2/8/12. You must provide your friend's DIRECTV account number when you call to activate new service. Referred customers must sign up for service & hardware using the phone number provided (1-866-443-8869) and mention your friend's DIRECTV account number at the time of order. You must order your leased system by 2/8/12 & activate the CHOICE package ($60.99/mo.) or above; OPTIMO MÁS ($44.99/mo.) or above; Jadeworld® or any qualifying international service bundle, which shall include the PREFERRED CHOICE programming package ($39.99/mo.), within 30 days with required programming commitment at time of activation. You & your referring customer will each receive 10 nonrefundable/non-transferable credits of $10 each over 10 DIRECTV billing cycles, totaling $100


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Also, with the referral, you need to call a specific number to place your order and have the referral processed correctly. DirecTV appears to have done this to keep people from stacking offers together. It probably also has to do with as to where the money comes from with regard to the offers from retailers and the referral offer.

- Merg


----------



## mavs-fan (Aug 31, 2011)

Here's an update...

I ordered DirecTV on Wednesday. I'll receive $40 cashback from eBates, a $150 gift card from Best Buy, and after the account was ordered on-line. I called the refer number and had a $100 credit added to our account as well. If anyone would like more details on how I did this (or needs a referral number to get a $100 discount) feel free to send me a PM and I'll try to help.

Several interesting things that happened during the install... 

(1) When I received the DirecTV e-mail confirmation on Wednesday. The very bottom of the e-mail said that my locals were only available in SD. I was stunned because I was nearly positive that they were added in HD the past year or so. The DirecTV website said they were in HD (and so did a press release) so I assumed the e-mail was incorrect. Turns out yes indeed it was.

(2) We are not in a Tivo test market, but after having DirecTivo's years ago and loving them. I had to ask the installers if they had seen them. They said they had a ton of them in the warehouse but they hadn't installed one yet. I wasn't surprised since they aren't yet offered in Texas through DirecTV.

(3) We have an HR34 and HR24 installed. I've noticed that when using MRV, that when watching something from the HR34 on the HR24 occasionally there will be a brief pause for a few seconds during the video. Is this normal? All the coax lines are new runs in a new home built in 2009.

(4) We don't yet have the wired Cinema Connection Kit installed (we're getting Gigabit lines run in-house later this month). I'm assuming this is done through the Internet, but if I want to schedule something on-line to record, is this info transferred via satellite or will this not work until the HR34/HR24 is hooked up to the Internet and also has the Cinema Connection Kit installed?

(5) One more... since my install was done before 2/9, should my prices be locked in with the advertised rates until February 2014 or will may prices increase after 2/9 as well as a new customer?

Thank you, you guys have been great.


----------



## SleekComputer (Jul 4, 2009)

mavs-fan said:


> (4) We don't yet have the wired Cinema Connection Kit installed (we're getting Gigabit lines run in-house later this month). I'm assuming this is done through the Internet, but if I want to schedule something on-line to record, is this info transferred via satellite or will this not work until the HR34/HR24 is hooked up to the Internet and also has the Cinema Connection Kit installed?


While I don't have DirecTV (still comparing Dish and DirecTV), it's my understanding that with the Cinema kit, you download and save movies/shows via your Internet connection.



mavs-fan said:


> (5) One more... since my install was done before 2/9, should my prices be locked in with the advertised rates until February 2014 or will may prices increase after 2/9 as well as a new customer?
> 
> Thank you, you guys have been great.


I wondered the same thing. On DirecTV's site, for the Xtra package, it does say $34.99 for 12 months. I'm understanding it to mean that as long as you ordered before 2/9, the price is locked in for the first year at $34.99. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong.

Also, if you don't mind me asking, how do the SD channels look? I'd be coming from Comcast but have read that DirecTV's SD channels are not the greatest PQ.


----------



## mavs-fan (Aug 31, 2011)

SleekComputer said:


> Also, if you don't mind me asking, how do the SD channels look? I'd be coming from Comcast but have read that DirecTV's SD channels are not the greatest PQ.


This is my opinion, but since the SD signals technically are 480x480, how they look will largely depend on how well your TV handles lower-res content. I've seen SD 480x480 on a Sony XBR CRT that looked very good but on some HD TV's that don't handle SD well, it can look much poorer. No matter what TV you use, the difference between HD and SD is very significant.

Please let me know if I can do anything else to help. It's a great time (before 2/9) to jump on the DirecTV bandwagon.


----------



## ubankit (Jan 7, 2005)

RACJ2 said:


> I deleted my post, since I just noticed it was already posted. If you already had AAA, its a good deal. Another offer is a Costco card of $120, if you sign up for DIRECTV through them. Of course that is only good, if you are a member.


You don't have to be a Costco member in order to use the gift card, I got one last year (it was the $180 promo) for signing up with Direct, I called the Costco cust service # and was told just show the gift card when I wanted to shop and there would be no problem. It worked fine for me, of course they mentioned the advantages of membership when I shopped at the store, if I had one closer to me I would consider it. You can also use the gc on the Costco website but I think the deals are much better in-store.


----------



## SleekComputer (Jul 4, 2009)

mavs-fan said:


> This is my opinion, but since the SD signals technically are 480x480, how they look will largely depend on how well your TV handles lower-res content. I've seen SD 480x480 on a Sony XBR CRT that looked very good but on some HD TV's that don't handle SD well, it can look much poorer. No matter what TV you use, the difference between HD and SD is very significant.
> 
> Please let me know if I can do anything else to help. It's a great time (before 2/9) to jump on the DirecTV bandwagon.


Thanks. I realize it's based on a lot of different things (i.e. TV, personal preference). One thing I've read on the forum here is that Dish has better SD quality than DirecTV, especially in MPEG4 markets, which I'm in. The DirecTV deal is very tempting. I just want to make sure I know what I'm getting into with a 2 year contract.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

ubankit said:


> You don't have to be a Costco member in order to use the gift card, I got one last year (it was the $180 promo) for signing up with Direct, I called the Costco cust service # and was told just show the gift card when I wanted to shop and there would be no problem. It worked fine for me, of course they mentioned the advantages of membership when I shopped at the store, if I had one closer to me I would consider it. You can also use the gc on the Costco website but I think the deals are much better in-store.


You were probably able to use it because you already had it and their customer service is one of the best. Technically, the offer now states that you have to be a member to get their offer.


----------



## mavs-fan (Aug 31, 2011)

Just wanted to confirm that we received the $150 Best Buy gift card and other discounts without any problems.


----------



## pdxDirecTV (Jul 6, 2012)

Hi Mavs-Fan, I am trying to pm you, but I need 5 post's to have access to that feature. Here is my pm, maybe you can pm me?  

"Thank you so much for your post regarding the $150 Best Buy gift card AND coming back to say it all went well. I see many times in other forums, people post questions and never come back to say how it all ended so thank you very much for that! I have been burned by mail-in rebates in the past and am VERY skeptical about going for a deal based on that, but this Best Buy deal looks great. 

My question is actually regarding the other two items you mentioned, I would love to know how to get the $40 cash back and the referral bonus. I'm not sure if they are still active or if they expired, maybe you know? Best Buy has a new $150 gift card offer then ends in just over a week and I would love to jump on this AND get the new tv I have been looking at. Thank you in advance for any help!"


----------



## kb24sd (Jun 22, 2012)

RACJ2 said:


> Actually, if you don't ask for the referral on the initial call, you have to cancel your whole order and reorder with the referral. I was able to do both the AAA promo and a referral a couple years back, but don't know if they still allow it.


I can actually confirm you can still stack AAA discount with RAF. I ordered first through AAA and then called the separate 1-800-507-4045 and ask to stack RAF discount and got it applied.It may take a few calls depending on what call center you get though.It only took me 2 calls to Directv's CSR.

I signed up on 6-22 and got install & activation done on 6-30.

I have attached my first statement for this month.

IMHO I actually think the Costco $120 gift card deal is a lot better than Bestbuy's deal.You don't have to spend at least $399 to get the gift card.From what I understand also is that gift card can be spent anywhere and does not have to be used at Costco.I think they just send you a pre paid visa or master card debit card.It's also easier to stack and combine the RAF discount online through costco when placing your order instead of having to call Directv and play the CSR roulette game of finding a CSR who will stack RAF discount for you if you choose to go with Best Buy or AAA deal.

All you do is open this link first:

cw.directv.com

Put your order in but before you checkout open a separate tab and bring up the directv refer a friend website. Enter your friends Directv account # and you and your friend will get the RAF discount.

Here is Directv's RAF website where you just enter in their account #:

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/referral/referralProgram.jsp


----------



## pdxDirecTV (Jul 6, 2012)

Awesome, thank you kb24sd! I tried to reply to your pm, but I am now at 2 posts and it won't let me yet (need 5) lol  I can read yours, just can't reply. It's getting late now, but I will follow your directions in the next couple of day's to sign up. I am not an AAA member and I just let my Costco membership go. I am planning to buy a new tv and Best Buy is probably where I will get it if I can get the $150 gift card and the deal is close to what I can get it for at another store. Time is running out so I will shop the tv price around over the next few day's and see how close Best Buy is. After my cable company raising my rates to insane amounts for *basic* cable , I am really trying to save $$$ and right now seems like a good time to sign up for DirecTV.


----------



## pdxDirecTV (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks kb24sd, I got it and will use it!


----------



## kb24sd (Jun 22, 2012)

pdxDirecTV said:


> Awesome, thank you kb24sd! I tried to reply to your pm, but I am now at 2 posts and it won't let me yet (need 5) lol  I can read yours, just can't reply. It's getting late now, but I will follow your directions in the next couple of day's to sign up. I am not an AAA member and I just let my Costco membership go. I am planning to buy a new tv and Best Buy is probably where I will get it if I can get the $150 gift card and the deal is close to what I can get it for at another store. Time is running out so I will shop the tv price around over the next few day's and see how close Best Buy is. After my cable company raising my rates to insane amounts for *basic* cable , I am really trying to save $$$ and right now seems like a good time to sign up for DirecTV.


Sent you another PM.


----------

